# 2008 Midwest field pics



## crotaline

I haven't posted any field pics in a while and thought I would share some from last year.  These were all taken in IL, WI, and MO.  

Snakes

Bullsnakes (Pituophis catenifer sayi)










Blue racer (Coluber constrictor foxi)





Chicago garter (Thamnophis sirtalis semifasciatus)





Plains garter (Thamnophis radix) 





Northern red bellied snakes (Storeria occipitomaculata)















Smooth green snake (Liochlorophis vernalis)





Western ribbon snake (Thamnophis proximus) 





Western fox snakes (Elaphe vulpina) 
baby





adult





Osage copperhead (Agkistrodon contortrix phaeogaster)











Lizards

Eastern fence lizard (Sceloperus undulatus)





6 lined racerunner (Cnemidophorus sexlineatus)










5 lined skink guarding her eggs (Eumeces fasciatus)






Amphibians

American toad (Bufo americanus)










Western chorus frog (Pseudacris triseriata)





Northern leopard frog (Rana pipiens) 





Fowlers toad (Bufo fowleri)





Eastern tiger salamander (Ambystoma tigrinum)











Turtles

Snapping turtle (Chelydra serpentina)





Painted turtle (Chresymys picta)






Invertebrates

Moth 





MO tarantula (Aphonopelma hentzi) 





Bark scorpions (Centruroides vittatus)





Northern widow (Latrodectus variolus) 





Soil centipede (Geophilomorpha) with brood 





Wolf spider with eggsac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Nice pics Adam thanks for sharing .


----------



## skippy

lots of great pics there:}


----------



## Tony

Very nice Adam!


----------



## MaartenSFS

It must have taken millenia to find all of those specimens. I tip my hat to thee, sir. That smooth green snake is absobloodylutely stellar.


----------



## eelnoob

Great pix and finds


I was surprised a few years back when I saw a lizard here in MN, didn't know we had any. Those young centipedes look like candy


----------



## Red Eyes

Fantastic pics! So what happened with the Smooth green snake (Liochlorophis vernalis)? Was it just bluffing?


----------



## crotaline

Yes it was bluffing.  It was only about 6".  Here is a pic of it on my hand.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Awesome Adam!  Good to see your still out hunting!  Any good dead baby moments?


----------



## Shrike

Great pics man!  I love the Pituophis genus.  Awesome snakes!


----------



## loxoscelesfear

Kankakee bull?  Someone has been tromping NE lllinois and southern Missouri for sure.   Impressive field season.  Peace


----------



## Lizamphid

top marks on the copperhead photo:clap:


----------



## josh_r

yeah that phaeogaster is a really nice snake. i caught a pair of pictigaster when i was in texas. i would love to have a pair of phaeogaster. the 2 best looking of the copperheads. are the phaeogaster a small copperhead like the pictigaster??


----------



## crotaline

Sky, good to hear from you.  I still get out whenever I can.  As for dead baby moments, nothing much to report, but I should be getting a new pitchfork soon, so........


Josh, the phaeogasters seem to be comparable in size to the northerns, and get a bit larger than than the pictigasters.  The biggest one I have seen in the wild was about 32", although most I see are in the 20-24" range.  They are by the most aggressive subspecies IMO (I have dealt with all of them except laticinctus).  I used to use only my hands when catching/positioning northerns.  I tried this the first time I came across an Osage, and it didn't go well.  Needless to say I use a hook now.  If you are interested in acquiring a pair PM me and I can give you some more info.


----------



## atrox

Awesome post!  Being a fieldherper from the Midwest I know how much work went into finding all this stuff.  I have agree the Northern Copperheads are demons, that strike at their own shadows!  


Justin


----------

